# E15 engine sound comparision



## ramzi (Jul 7, 2004)

How do you define your E15 engine sound?

Mine sound like low pitch world war II air raid siren. This sound comes
from idle speed to around KMS 70 speed, any thing beyond no more siren
like sound but a deep hum resonance at KMS 90 speed I know this sound is from the exhaust. Beyong this no sound could be heard from the engine because of tire gravel sound is louder and accompnied by wind noise.

What I would like to know is this sexy siren sound at low speed , is this
normal for E15 engine?

tnx


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

ramzi said:


> How do you define your E15 engine sound?
> 
> Mine sound like low pitch world war II air raid siren. This sound comes
> from idle speed to around KMS 70 speed, any thing beyond no more siren
> ...


sexy siren you crack me up. my e16 has always had a fairly low grumble and if i push it hard kinda growns till at about 5500-6500 rpm were its screamin its balls off:balls:. ive never heard of anyone describe it as a siren?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

mine is like rumbling till 6500 than i release the throttle and gets reverbing throu the exhaust for a very nice sound .. quite low me too


----------



## ramzi (Jul 7, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> mine is like rumbling till 6500 than i release the throttle and gets reverbing throu the exhaust for a very nice sound .. quite low me too


I just took my car to a mechanic, the sound from the engine is not ruled out yet but he suspects, it could be any of the bearing or or pullys, that make this whinning sound.

We going to remove one by one belt and check the pullys and bearings out. I pray the sound is not from the engine. I hate to mess with the engine. I have this gut feeling, this sound could be coming from the steering pump bearings. Reason, I changed the steering rack reacently and I installed new ATF IV Toyota oil for the steering pump. I know this oil is very thin not like the DXIII, I think may be this new oil could have caused some shock to the steering pump. Well we shall know towards end of this week the exact problem.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Well, my brother's timing belt on the Z makes a squealing sound throughout the rpm range, it's rubbing against the timing belt cover because half of the bolts that hold it on are snapped off, just something to think about.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

my guess its gonna be the PS pump  went throu that about a year ago.. bearing was gone but you could definitely tell by listening to it the hood open.


----------



## ramzi (Jul 7, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> my guess its gonna be the PS pump  went throu that about a year ago.. bearing was gone but you could definitely tell by listening to it the hood open.



You are right. It is the power steering pump. I am hunting a P/S pump in any chop shop in my area. 

A friend taking a ride in my car quoted "your vehicle sounds like a 2 wheeler on 4 wheels" :dumbass:


----------



## ramzi (Jul 7, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> my guess its gonna be the PS pump  went throu that about a year ago.. bearing was gone but you could definitely tell by listening to it the hood open.


Hi Crazy-Mart,

Did you change the bearing or just replaced the whole unit from a chop shop.

so far no luck for me finding a used P/S pump in any chop shop, so today I tried to just change the bearing.

At one point deep inside the pump I have to unscre a large bolt that needs a number 14 or bigger ALLEN KEY, since the mechanic did not have such a large ALLEN KEY the whole operation has to aborted :dumbass:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

ramzi said:


> Hi Crazy-Mart,
> 
> Did you change the bearing or just replaced the whole unit from a chop shop.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Ebay ? Engine and brake parts for our cars seem to be in abundance there. I was on last night and there were a couple of cars being parted out.


----------



## ramzi (Jul 7, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> Have you tried Ebay ? Engine and brake parts for our cars seem to be in abundance there. I was on last night and there were a couple of cars being parted out.



I got it fixed. Installed a new bearing and changed an oil seal and 2 O rings. Now my P/S pump is working fine. The job was done by a 60 year old mechanic 
:cheers:


----------

